# 67 lemans/gto quarter panel help price???



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

My passenger side 1/4 at the very back corner is bad (like the car was backed into something), other than that the 1/4 is good.

I found a lead on a 1/4 and it looks like the area I need is good, but the rest of the panel is bad. In talking with the person they are indicating they want $300 for the 1/4 to me this sounds a bit ridicoulouse since infront of the fender is smashed in, and the bottom of the 1/4 is rusted out. What would be some of your suggestions to work with the guy on price, or is this a walk away?


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

How much of the corner do you need. I have a corner from my quarter about a foot i can give you. Just send me money to mail it. I will post pics of it when i get home and let me know if it will work for you


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

How much of the corner do you need. I have a corner from my quarter about a foot i can give you. Just send me money to mail it. I will post pics of it when i get home and let me know if it will work for you


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

please post pics, I can then draw on it what I am looking for, I need the corner from above the bumper up, and around each side maybe 6 to 10 inches each way, my car a previouse owner must of hit something right in that corner and tried to repair with bondo. This has been the 2nd one I have tried to get 1st one got damaged in shipping.


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

I tried to draw out on this picture.

THe red is ideal since I am replacing the tailight metal also, but the yellow is must have area.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't pay 300 for such a small piece, tell the guy where he can put that damaged quarter...


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is what i have let me if you can use it. The tail piece is about 5.5" wide. It has rusted through on the very back but it can be fixed with sheet metal. I also have a lower quarter patch panel with about 4 inches cut from the bottom that i used and a section of quarter from the center of the wheel well. These are left over pieces from when i repaired my quater " the second time". If you can use them let me know. Just give me the money to send them. Rather someone use them on thier car then throw it away.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Lower quarter


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Rust holes and i drilled out the spot welds around the tailight so it very clean not mangle. Other than the rust hole it is very solid


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Wheel wel section


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

bobby326 said:


> This is what i have let me if you can use it. The tail piece is about 5.5" wide. It has rusted through on the very back but it can be fixed with sheet metal. I also have a lower quarter patch panel with about 4 inches cut from the bottom that i used and a section of quarter from the center of the wheel well. These are left over pieces from when i repaired my quater " the second time". If you can use them let me know. Just give me the money to send them. Rather someone use them on thier car then throw it away.


I think that will work, you have PM. Thank you.


----------

